# Have you ever gotten into a confrontation with a customer?



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a delivery in the financial district today where the customer notes said to call when i'm in the lobby. I called and his assistant told me he would be right down (yeah right ), after 20 minutes of waiting (first mistake on my part, I know better than that) I start blowing up his phone while keeping an eye on my car outside because i'm not parked legally (there is no legal parking for non commercial cars in the financial district). As i'm making my last call to him before leaving, I see a tow truck park in front of my car ready to tow so I ran outside and the customer FINALLY answers and asks me to bring it upstairs and drop it off with the front desk because he's on a call. I tried explaining to him that i'm not going back inside because my car was about to get towed, and he would have to come out to me to get it and he started getting irate which just led to the two of us arguing and eventually he said, "i'll take it up with Amazon" and hung up on me. 

I emailed Amazon about the situation, but I know they typically side with customer regardless the situation.

Has anyone experienced anything similar? How did Amazon respond?


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I had some lady that works at a mailboxes etc get mad and yell at me bc I marked leaving the packages in a mailroom instead of having her sign for them. 

I calmly let her know I wasn't her employee and to not yell at me. She gave a sob Story about having had throat cancer so I don't even know what her yelling is(am I supposed to feel sympathy or fear at this particular moment?)

Anyways, she said she was going to contact support about it(she knew the name of one of our warehouse blue vests so I think she makes a big deal out of nothing all the time) and then nothing came of it. 

Unless you told the customer to go **** themselves I wouldn't be overly worried about it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I had a delivery in the financial district today where the customer notes said to call when i'm in the lobby. I called and his assistant told me he would be right down (yeah right ), after 20 minutes of waiting (first mistake on my part, I know better than that) I start blowing up his phone while keeping an eye on my car outside because i'm not parked legally (there is no legal parking for non commercial cars in the financial district). As i'm making my last call to him before leaving, I see a tow truck park in front of my car ready to tow so I ran outside and the customer FINALLY answers and asks me to bring it upstairs and drop it off with the front desk because he's on a call. I tried explaining to him that i'm not going back inside because my car was about to get towed, and he would have to come out to me to get it and he started getting irate which just led to the two of us arguing and eventually he said, "i'll take it up with Amazon" and hung up on me.
> 
> I emailed Amazon about the situation, but I know they typically side with customer regardless the situation.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything similar? How did Amazon respond?


No biggie. You have all the data to support your side of the issue.
I had a 'hider' for a 1 hr delivery. I got there less than 20 min after he ordered ( it was an add- on to my route) and he wouldn't answer door or phone and I could see him inside. I called support, they tried calling, and they said just mark it undeliverable - no one home. 2 minutes later they call because the cust got the notification, and he was irate, LOL. I made the delivery and the guy was like " You were supposed to be here in an hour". Nope, WITHIN an hour, dude.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

just got this from Amazon, which was to be expected, smh.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sucks. 

Chalk it up to a lesson learned -- never go far out of your way to help somebody out, because there's an overwhelmingly high chance that you'll get hosed. I guess the alternative is to call support as soon as the guy tells you to wait at his beck and call, like he's the Duke of Windsor? I'm not clear on what's expected of people doing Prime....


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Sucks.
> 
> Chalk it up to a lesson learned -- never go far out of your way to help somebody out, because there's an overwhelmingly high chance that you'll get hosed. I guess the alternative is to call support as soon as the guy tells you to wait at his beck and call, like he's the Duke of Windsor? I'm not clear on what's expected of people doing Prime....


I was afraid to mark it undeliverable because I had a couple of undeliverables over the weekend and got an email from Amazon about not contacting the customer first (which wasn't true, I call everyone 5 times through the app before I leave), but you just can't win with this gig. The dude could have punched me in the face and Amazon probably would have still sided with him and sent me an email.

btw idk how it is in other cities, but San Francisco is full of entitled ungrateful little techy ******bags, so my tolerance for being disrespected is very low.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Suck. Those kind of people don't know that they are destroying a human job ( or gig something). But my recommendation is just call them one time, after 3 minutes just leave and mark no where safe to leave package. You can do so men, at least you have contacted them. Or try to find a visistor parking?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

that was easier than I thought it'd be


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> that was easier than I thought it'd be


Now THIS is the way to be proactive as a driver and for Amazon to be invested in their contractors ... We are the last line of defense ... AND I don't believe it was easy, the fact is you were right and the customer was flat out wrong .


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> Now THIS is the way to be proactive as a driver and for Amazon to be invested in their contractors ... We are the last line of defense ... AND I don't believe it was easy, the fact is you were right and the customer was flat out wrong .


thanks


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> that was easier than I thought it'd be


Good job.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Good job.


thank you!


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I was afraid to mark it undeliverable because I had a couple of undeliverables over the weekend and got an email from Amazon about not contacting the customer first (which wasn't true, I call everyone 5 times through the app before I leave), but you just can't win with this gig.


Call them once through the app, if no answer send them a text, if they don't reply call customer support and they'll tell you to mark it XYZ.

No matter how many times you call the customer, if you don't call CS you'll keep receiving those emails.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> Call them once through the app, if no answer send them a text, if they don't reply call customer support and they'll tell you to mark it XYZ.
> 
> No matter how many times you call the customer, if you don't call CS you'll keep receiving those emails.


but I can't text through the app unless they provide their phone number.

thanks for the advice, i'll call support going forward. so annoying though .. support will attempt to call the customer (which I would have already done) and eventually just add in notes to hopefully prevent the automated email. just wastes even more time than undeliverables already waste.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

The number is on the label










After 1 of 1


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> The number is on the label
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg haha, I had no idea! is that for Prime Now packages?


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Logistics


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

First of all why would you risk getting a ticket or get your car towed? 2nd of all why would you wait 20 minutes to make this delivery? The risk/reward is never worth it in this low paying job. As soon as you call and he doesn't come down right away, that is when you get back into the car and call support to have your attempted delivery on record. Anyway I'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

While I wouldn't risk getting car towed like that, waiting 20 minutes might be better than having to drive an extra 45 returning to the WH.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> omg haha, I had no idea! is that for Prime Now packages?


All packages


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Call once and call support. If you get India, hang up and call again until you find someone you can understand. Let support guide you the rest of the way.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> that was easier than I thought it'd be


I like your style...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I left a package on an apartment door step, knocked and left. The guy came out saw the package on the ground and the guy tries to lecture me on the risk of his package being stolen.

I definitely didn't argue with him though we don't make enough for that. I told him I'm glad he got his package as I walked away and got in my car.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yesterday looking for address it kept sending me to post office. The address showed a suite number so I called the customer. I got a 10 minute lecture about Amazon not providing enough training and I need to inform my supervisor that we need to be trained to deliver to a post office. He is going to complain to them about how the drivers are not doing a very good job blah blah blah. How about you put down PO Box instead of suite number dude?? That would have eliminated the confusion and I wouldn't have wasted so much time on his stupid delivery.


----------

